

Ask HN: Who do you use for donains/DNS? - zensavona

Any recommendations? I'm with Mediatemple right now, but I'd like to have my domains separate to my hosting.
======
natsu90
namecheap.com, best domain name registrar by lifehacker

~~~
kevinconroy
+1. I've used network solutions and godaddy before, but namecheap has provided
the best UI, customer service, and even price. Very tech friendly and very
little bait-and-switch popup marketing.

------
valuegram
I use godaddy, but I'm not impressed. Just haven't got around to transferring.
I would recommend you go with someone else.

------
jamesjguthrie
I use FastHosts, had no issues and DNS records get updated pretty quickly
whenever I make changes.

------
metajack
I really like DNSimple.com. I've been a customer for over a year and highly
recommend it.

------
whichdan
I've been using Moniker for years and their bulk domain management is solid.

------
ishbits
Hover.com and 10dollar.ca.

------
jedisct1
gkg.net - Reasonably priced, and they support DNSSEC.

------
hboon
dnsmadeeasy.com

------
aymeric
cloudflare.com and gandi.net

------
veidr
PairNIC.

